# Good packages



## koddy28 (May 20, 2013)

Anyone got advice on good packages for teachers in Abu Dhabi?


----------



## irishgirl86 (Apr 21, 2013)

Is this job packages you mean?


----------



## koddy28 (May 20, 2013)

Yeah


----------



## irishgirl86 (Apr 21, 2013)

Sent you a pm! I think the offers vary a lot but the. Benefits are usually standard enough? Salary is the main thing and hours I think!


----------



## Barleysugar (May 29, 2013)

I think I might not have asked enough questions before accepting my offer, but I'm in it as much for the new experience as for the money, and we think we'll manage as there's just the 2 of us.


----------



## koddy28 (May 20, 2013)

Where have u accepted and 2 of u? R u teaching?


----------



## Barleysugar (May 29, 2013)

I'm going to IAT Abu Dhabi female campus. I teach ICT and will be moving with my husband. My children are all grown up (well supposedly).


----------



## irishgirl86 (Apr 21, 2013)

Where Abouts is your job barley sugar? I've looked up everything I can find, every blog, forum, asked the three people I know of there etc and in still at a bit of a loss! It's always a risk si decided to go for Adec which could be the riskiest of all, as it seems to have some good perks! It's tough though! I'm by myself, at least you're going with somebody? You teaching? In finding you need to ask lots of questions!


----------



## koddy28 (May 20, 2013)

Hi barley sugar the couple of ladies are on my FB page teaching in Abu Dhabi we r all in the same boat


----------



## Barleysugar (May 29, 2013)

I've asked for schemes of work, timings, hours etc., but not had any information back yet. At least my husband will be able to organise home life while I concentrate on getting to grips with the teaching.


----------



## koddy28 (May 20, 2013)

My school is following the PYP but don't seem to be able to find much on it but principle says we do a lot in the orientation wk


----------



## koddy28 (May 20, 2013)

Your quite welcome to join my FB page to chat with the other girls


----------



## Barleysugar (May 29, 2013)

That would be good, I did read about it, but couldn't find you.


----------



## Barleysugar (May 29, 2013)

I've found' Abu Dhabi Teachers 2013' but I'm not sure if that's to do with you?


----------



## koddy28 (May 20, 2013)

If you add me it's Kerry o'Driscoll


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

Hi Koddy28 I am Barleysugar's other half we tried looking for you before but could not work out which Kerry you were, can you help with a hint or two


----------



## koddy28 (May 20, 2013)

Lmao I'm the one who looks like maj from benidorm on the scooter thing lol


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

Still can not find you can you look for barleysugar, real name Ann Menzies


----------



## koddy28 (May 20, 2013)

Will do


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

Barleysugar has updated her location to help you find her we are in Iwade Kent


----------



## koddy28 (May 20, 2013)

Hi Andy 17 / barley sugar what picture is it on FB?


----------



## Barleysugar (May 29, 2013)

Its just a pic of me, went to University of Greenwich, live in Iwade.


----------

